# Drama Llama



## Dmitri (Feb 18, 2010)

c&c always appreciated.


----------



## icassell (Feb 18, 2010)

Lmao!  I didn't know what to expect when I opened this tree, but I love it!


----------



## Overread (Feb 19, 2010)

That aint' the Drama Llama 

That's the UNDEAD I'M GOING TO EAT YOUR BRAINS LLAMA.

Neat shot!


----------



## Invisodude (Feb 19, 2010)

Great shot lol Man, I've seen old ladies that look JUST like that lol


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like my photo from freshman year... before the braces obviously.


----------



## MGriff240 (Feb 19, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> Looks like my photo from freshman year... before the braces obviously.



LUL. :lmao:

Great shot. :thumbup:


----------



## PackingMyBags (Feb 19, 2010)

Cute shot, but the flash is a bit harsh and uneven.


----------



## RalphP13 (Feb 19, 2010)

Overread said:


> That aint' the Drama Llama
> 
> That's the UNDEAD I'M GOING TO EAT YOUR BRAINS LLAMA.
> 
> Neat shot!


 
LMAO @ the undead comment! 


I like the shot.
Looks like it was shoot in full sunlight and cropped to a black background?



Ralph


----------



## Dmitri (Feb 19, 2010)

icassell said:


> Lmao!  I didn't know what to expect when I opened this tree, but I love it!



The power of the Drama Llama 



			
				Overread said:
			
		

> That aint' the Drama Llama
> That's the UNDEAD I'M GOING TO EAT YOUR BRAINS LLAMA.



haha maybe he was. Lucky I stayed far enough away that whats left of my brains is safe 



			
				Invisodude said:
			
		

> Great shot lol Man, I've seen old ladies that look JUST like that lol



 ouch! 



			
				PackingMyBags said:
			
		

> Cute shot, but the flash is a bit harsh and uneven.



Thanks, was no flash tho. Au natural.



			
				RalphP13 said:
			
		

> I like the shot.
> Looks like it was shoot in full sunlight and cropped to a black  background?



Thanks. He was sitting in a shed with just his head in the sunlight. Made for some very nice low-key looking shots. Not cropped, had my zoom lens with me.


----------



## Kethaneni (Feb 21, 2010)

It came out really nice, just the head with a black background.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 21, 2010)

That is neat...I do like it a lot!


----------

